# Thank you



## R33GTS (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks to Jeremy from Keith Micheals insurance , phoned up to see if they could beat A-Palns renawal although he could't in the end, what a nice chap to talk too and very helpfull told me what to check with other like for like policys. Thanks again top man maybe next year :clap:


----------

